#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in kota | Best Btech/BE colleges in kota

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 4 Engineering Colleges in Kota:*Gurukul Institute of Engineering & TechnologyMaharishi Arvind International Institute of TechnologyModi Institute of Technology (MIT)R. N. Modi Engineering College*1.) Gurukul Institute of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & Information TechnologyMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Gurukul College has a well equipped and experienced Training and Placement Centre. Which looks after the interest of the students and the recruiting organization by providing them a mutual platform to interact.

*Address:* IPB-13, RIICO Institutional Area, Ranpur, Kota, Rajasthan, India.





  Similar Threads: admission in colleges in kota,rajasthan Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Maharishi Arvind International Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1975.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Electronis & Communication EngineeringComputers Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 


*Address:* IPA - 1, RIICO Institutional Area, Jhalawar Road, Ranpur, Kota, Rajasthan, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Modi Institute of Technology (MIT)*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* University of Rajasthan.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringApplied Eletronics & InstrumentationComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Batch/ Year
Computer Engg. 
Electronics & Communication
Information Tech.
Applied Electronics & Instrumentation
Electrical Engineering
Total 

2005
 26
 20
08
NA
 NA
54 

2006
 13
 16
12
NA
 NA
41

2007
13
22
23
04
 NA
62

2008
15
22
05
 -
1
43

2009
14
11
06
02
0
33

2010
07
03
01
0
01
12

2011
40
52
18
07
6
124

2012
29
24
13
01
3
70


Total
*439*





*Address:* Nayagaon, Rawatbhata road, P.O. Borabas, Distt.-Kota (Rajasthan) Pin : 324001, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.)* *R. N. Modi Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
S.No.
 Company Name 
S. No.
Company Name

1
  Satyam Computer Services, Hydrabad
28
 CARITOR, Banglore

2
   Udhyog Software (India) Ltd
29
  Infobean Systems, Jaipur (Raj)

3
  Trainz, Bangalore
30
  Accenture, Mumbai

4
  Oracle India Pvt. Ltd.
31
  Huwai Technologies, Banglore

5
   Perot Systems
32
  HCL Technologies BPO Services Ltd

6
  Syntel Inc., Pune
33
   Godrej & Boyce Mfg. Comp. Ltd.,Mumbai

7
  Sapient
34
   Hexaware Ltd.

8
  Infosys Technologies Ltd., Banglore
35
  HCL Infosystems, Delhi

9
   Tech. Mahindra
36
  Aricent

10
   Perot SystemsIndian Army, Alwar (Raj)
37
  Enercon India Company 40  Financial Technologies,

11
   Sumi Motherson Company, Noida (U.P.)
38
  I-Flex Solutions Ltd.

12
   Wipro Infotech Pvt. Ltd.
39
  ADP Wilco Inc

13
  Hewitt Technologies 
40
  Covergys Information Management Group

14
  Persistant Systems Pvt. Ltd., Pune
41
  Gecis, Jaipur (Raj)

15
  Perot Systems Mumbai
42
  IES & Infotech, Ghaziabad.

16
  Mastek
43
  IGATE Global Solutions Ltd., Bangalore

17
  Larsen & Toubro Infotech Ltd, Mumbai
44
  IBM, New Delhi

18
   Integra Micro System (P) Ltd., Bangalore
45
  Sterling Telicom & Netsystems Ltd.

19
  Netpro Global Consortium
46
   HCL Technologies Ltd., Noida

20
  Libsys Corporation
47
   Mastek Ltd., Mumbai

21
  Zenser Technologies, Banglore
48
  Combine 20 Companies including

22
   Nagarro Software, Guragaon
49
   HCL Comnet, Gurgaon

23
  Ramco Systems, New Delhi
50
  U.S. Technologies, Chennai

24
   Pratham Software
51
  Birla Soft

25
   Wipro Technologies, Bangalore
52
   CSC India Ltd., Noida

26
   Infopro Corporation, Noida
53
   Genpect IT Section

27
  Npulsezone, Kolkata
54
  Avesta Computers Pvt. Ltd.





*Address:* SP-2, NH-12, RIICO Institutional Area, Ranpur, Kota-Jhalawar Road, P.O. Cable Nagar, Kota -325 003, Rajasthan, India.

----------


## way2college

hey..great thanks for sharing this post to us..i was seeking for the best engineering college..may this post help me out of confusion.

----------


## regalwood

Bachelor of Engineering in Civil Engineering
Engineering College,Kota offers a four year Bachelor Of Engineering Civil Engineering.Total intake capacity is 54. 
Bachelor of Engineering In Electrical Engineering
Engineering College,Kota offers a four year Bachelor Of Engineering Electrical Engineering.Total intake capacity is 62. 
Bachelor of Engineering In Mechanical Engineering
Engineering College,Kota offers a four year Bachelor Of Engineering Mechanical Engineering.Total intake capacity is 62. 
Bachelor of Engineering In Electronics & Communication Engineering
Engineering College, Kota offers a four year Bachelor Of Engineering Electronics and Communication Engineering.Total intake capacity is 30. 
Bachelor of Engineering In Computer Engineering
Engineering College,Kota offers a four year Bachelor Of Engineering Computer Engineering.Total intake capacity is 30.

----------

